# Page Header not showing!



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Just had something happen that I've never seen, and I've been using Access for several years. Created a simple Form (for input). Put a Page Header in the form... as I do with virtually all the forms I design. The header is plainly there in Design mode, but does not show when the form is opened.

What's going on??


----------



## Tarabyt (Sep 21, 2004)

I know that this posting is old, however this may help others...
The Page Header of a Form is only viewable in Design mode and when printing the form. A Form Header is viewable in all modes, however it only prints on the first page.
(situation: I have a form with an auto-number ID that I need to show up on the datasheet view and also print on all pages of a multi-page form...)

Solution: Show both the Page Header and the Form Header. Copy all of your info from the Page Header and paste it in the Form Header. Modify the properties of your Form Header and set Display When (under the Format tab)to Screen Only.


----------

